# How many pens can you turn in an hour??



## blue_eyed_butterfly_36 (Feb 2, 2007)

I am just curious as to how many pens other people can turn in an hour if the blanks have already been drilled, tubed, and milled. Assembly would not be included in this time.

For the sake of consistency, and because this is the material that I am curious about the most, we will use Dymondwood as the example.

Now please remember that honesty is the best policy here as I have been having a huge success quickly turning beautiful dymondwoods with no cracking/burning/etc. and I wanted to find out if other turners find them such a joy to work with as well. (I have heard that most turners do not like to use Dymondwood regularly as it is a difficult material to turn.) Fact or Fiction??

Happy Turnings!!

Susan


----------



## Dario (Feb 2, 2007)

Never used dymondwood because I don't like the looks of it...not a stab, just my preference.

I can turn a pen and sand to dimension in a few minutes (less than 10) but my finishing takes very long.  If I only need to apply friction polish and all was preped, no assembly...I would say I can turn 6-8 pens in an hour that way.

That said, I average 2.5 hours per pen (on the ones I sell) start to finish.


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 2, 2007)

Like Dario, my finish usually takes me longer than turning the pen. I haven't used Diamondwood either, but have use much stabilized wood, so I'd guess about the same. I also don't turn B2B so it takes me a bit longer than others. If I'm lucky, I can get two turned and sanded in an hour.


----------



## Monty (Feb 2, 2007)

Same as Dario, about 2-3 per hour because I use a CA finish.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 2, 2007)

Dymondwood is a little slower turning because it is harder, tends to powder and chip at the joints...you need to be more caustious with DW....  if you are turning natural wood, 10-15 minutes to size with sanding probably is right... and I do a lot of acrylics and deer antler which takes longer... my guess is I probably get 2-3 in an hour.. and like Dario and Mannie, finish can take a while, depending on what finish you use.... then assembly, if all goes well takes less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Feb 2, 2007)

I could crank out "give-aways" maybe five or seven per hour ... slimlines; random shape; quick sanding 220/320/400/600; friction polish; brown wax / white wax /carnuba ... but to make a nicer pen, maybe two .. like other folks ... but, it is all for fun most of the time, so I try and enjoy the process and not turn (no pun intended) into a chore or a job ... my least fun time in the garage, is 100% better than my most fun time at work ... []


----------



## LEAP (Feb 2, 2007)

Diamond wood, Just turning a slimline with all the prep done and not finishing until later I would guess three or four. I don't work quite that way. I select a blank and kit, do all the prep then turn and finish all in sequence. Depending on the pen its taken anything from 30 minutes to a few hours. Add an ocasional trip back to the house to refill the coffee cup or drain off the recycled coffee, have lunch, check the mail to see if the new blanks have arrived ETC and sometimes it takes half a day.


----------



## airrat (Feb 2, 2007)

I have not had much luck with it.  I stay away from it now.  Turning time just depends on the material.  I can turn 5 corian pens and finish them in an hour, due to how easy the finish is.   My wood pens especially the ones I am selling I do a CA finish.   I will let it sit a couple hours between some of the coats of finish.   

All in all I think it is up to you on how many you want to turn an hour.  If you are satisfied with your work then they are good.  If you are your worst critique then you will be like me and almost never 100% satisfied.


----------



## gerryr (Feb 2, 2007)

Turning and sanding are the easy parts.  If I didn't count finishing, I can probably turn and sand 7-10 per hour.  It's finishing that takes consumes the time.  But, I've never turned Dymondwood, just haven't ever been interested in it.


----------



## kent4Him (Feb 2, 2007)

I agree with Chuck.  You have to take your time with diamondwood unless you like chips and flying pieces from your lathe.  Normal pens I would put at 2-3 also.  Now if I was still using Friction Polish, I might be able to push that up to 4, maybe 5.  But, to me a CA finish is worth the extra time.


----------



## blue_eyed_butterfly_36 (Feb 2, 2007)

<b></b>Wow!! With all of the color variations I really thought that more people would be turning the Dymondwoods!! Maybe that is why I am having such a huge success selling them!! My customers are very intrigued with the process of how the laminates are put together and cannot believe the color choices available!!

When I am turning Dymondwood Slimlines (which really is my favorite medium and style) I can usually turn out about 8 an hour. For me, I prefer to work in batches of eight blanks, which I will cut, drill, tube, and mill so that I can go through them one right after the other without stopping. Then I assemble them all at the same time which I find helps me stay more organized and focused on one task at a time.

I us a smaller roughing gouge to round the blank almost down to the size and shape that I want it, then I switch over to a really small skew because I like the control that I have with it when making the final passes.

I sand with 4 different grits of sand paper, wet sand with micromesh, and follow up with EEE cream and Behlens Friction Polish. I have not used CA but if someone will give me directions on how to do that I would like to give that a try. (Though I am really not sure that it is necessary as I get an awesome finish doing it the way that I have been!!)

Thanks for all of your input so far and please keep the comments coming!!

Happy Turnings!!

Susan[]


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice pens in your album. Personally, I'm a pure wood guy. It's the grain, the texture, the wood's warmth, and the aromas while making pens that intrigues me. I'll admit though that you're pens look great and are probably real comfortable. And, if they sell well -- all the better.
I've got a friend in my woodworking club who has a boat load of Dymondwoods he wants to sell 'cause he quit making pens. What's a blank worth these days? -- I'm pretty sure I can work a deal for someone who's got a market for these where you'll both make out.
[8D]
- G -


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 2, 2007)

I have turned some diamond wood and can, if needed, turn out 4, maybe 5 per hour.


----------



## dbriski (Feb 2, 2007)

GaryMGg,  I haven't turned any dymondwood yet because of price, if he wants to get rid of them for a low price I would be interested in getting some of them to try out.


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 2, 2007)

David,
I've talked to him and he wants to get rid of everything he has. I told him I'd take all his kits and tooling but no blanks 'cause I've got lots and lots of wood. I think the best price is a going to be a package price, but let's see what shakes out. Which takes me back to the question: What's a Dymondwood blank worth these days?


----------



## twoofakind (Feb 2, 2007)

If anyone wants a good source for Dymondwood, I found a guy who sells them for $1.75 each. I am not sure if I am allowed to post a direct link to his website or not, but I will email it to you if you PM me.

Andy


----------



## whatwoodido (Feb 2, 2007)

Feel free to post a direct link.

Drew



> _Originally posted by twoofakind_
> <br />If anyone wants a good source for Dymondwood, I found a guy who sells them for $1.75 each. I am not sure if I am allowed to post a direct link to his website or not, but I will email it to you if you PM me.
> 
> Andy


----------



## blue_eyed_butterfly_36 (Feb 2, 2007)

Gary,

I've been buying my dymondwood blanks for $1.80 each.  If your friend can beat or match that and can supply a color photo  showing what he has available I would definately be interested in purchasing them!!  Thanks!!

Happy Turnings!!

Susan


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't like and won't turn dymondwood. But for most pens, the turning is the fast part. Only the turning part, about 10 minutes.


----------



## guts (Feb 2, 2007)

just turning about 10 or 15 minutes,that is if the wood i'm turning wants to be turned into a pen,never tried dymondwood.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 2, 2007)

Susan,
I have made a lot of the Dymondwood SL's... they sell well to the ladies.

I get lots of questions ..  "Is this wood".. or "Did you paint the wood".. or "How do you paint the wood like that"... 

I work in batches like you... I'll set up 5 to 10 pens... cut, drill and glue up, then let them lay overnight (even though with CA you can turn in 10 or 15 minutes) then turn and finish... I lay them on a cloth on the work bench in order of assembly and then assemble all at one time. 

Andy,
Don't think there's a problem with posting a link.. $1.75 is good price for DYWD blanks.

Gary MGg
Hut sells DYWD blanks starting at $2.59 at qty 1-9...at 100+ they are $1.69
CSUSA starts at $2.99 with qty discounts starting at 10% for 2 to 25+ at 25%


----------



## beathard (Feb 2, 2007)

My pens take between 10 minutes and 5 hours each...  Depends on if I am working B2B production on slimlines with a buffing wheel finish or a segmented pen.


----------



## twoofakind (Feb 2, 2007)

Here is the website. I have bought from him several times and have had great service. He is super fast on shipping when I have bought from him.
http://woodnwhimsies.com/Dymondwood.htm

Andy


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 2, 2007)

What a coincidence, I did my first Dymondwood today.  I had all my blanks prepped (always do it the night before) and ready to turn this AM.  It was good weather outside so I turn for about 2 1/2 hours this morning and 3 hours this afternoon.  I was doing Slimlines because I had a bunch of leftover kits I needed to use.  I don't do B2B.  I switch my Dymondwood up with other woods, the DW with orange I would use 1 barrel of Padauk, 1 had a reddish color in it so I matched it up with bloodwood, I also had some with browns and grays so I matched it with a piece of Ebonywood.  I found the DW really easy to turn, no splitting or chipping out.  I did 7 pens in all with Ca and CA/Blo finishes.  I will be ordering other colors again.  

Andy, I must have gotten them from the same guy as mine were only 1.75 also.


----------



## Pipes (Feb 3, 2007)

Same here 6 to 8 but like dario qualified his I also do !!

pipes


----------



## bob393 (Feb 3, 2007)

It looks like we are all n the same boat. 
I do about four an hour depending on how my hands are working at the time and if the tools are sharp!


----------



## mewell (Feb 3, 2007)

We turn a fair amount of DW for the Craftshow crowd as well as the local art center's gift shop since they sell so well. Ryan at Woodturningz sells the angle-cut for $1.69 in quantities of 30 or more so the $1.75 each is indeed a good price on a single basis. 

Once upon a time I had contacted Rutland Plywood to see what the "base stock" goes for but you have to buy large (heavy!) hunks and then do all the angle cutting yourself... Way too time consuming for me.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 3, 2007)

Turn in a hour? Are you kidding? It takes me weeks to make just one pen if you count the delivery process for replacing blown blanks and trips to the Our Mother of Mercy Hospital's emergency room. It takes me over an hour to string the dozen or so extension cords from the bathroom to the garage so I can plug in my lathe plus the time spent replacing fuses if anyone should try making toast while I'm turning and if I'm working with plastic I have to run a ground wire from the back yard to a wire belt attached to my leg or all the static charged shavings will stick to the plate in my head. Good luck to you in your efforts anyway.


----------



## blue_eyed_butterfly_36 (Feb 3, 2007)

<b></b>Wow!!  That was the first posting that actually made me laugh out loud on here!!  LOL  Imagine...a penturner....with a sense of humour!!  (Or maybe too much Prozac??)[]

Happy Turnings!!

Susan


----------



## leatherjunkie (Feb 3, 2007)

I dont know how long it takes me to turn, sand, finish a pen because i enjoy turning.

I like to take my time and see the material take shape as i am turning it.

I have turned dw before, but not much. dw doesnt't sell that well for me. 
I buy it from River Ridge products.
http://www.rrpwhite.com/
they will even drill the dw out for you for a small fee.
they also sell other stuff besides dw.


----------



## kf4knf (Feb 4, 2007)

Jamie that is a hoot!  []


----------



## kf4knf (Feb 4, 2007)

Jamie that is a hoot!  []


----------



## DocStram (Feb 4, 2007)

In all honesty, I'm a little surprised by the question of how many I turn in an hour.  A special IAP friend once asked me, "What's the rush?"
For me, there is no rush. I enjoy taking my good old time when turning a pen. That's one reason why I no longer take orders for my pens ... too much pressure and having to worry about a time deadline.  Just about everything else in my life is rushed .... I refuse to let it happen when turning.  I don't mean to sound like a "holier than though", it's just how I happen to do my turning.


----------



## pmichris (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok here is my two cents worth.  Like many others here I will set up my pens in batches (8-10) at a time, taking the time to find a kit that will work best with an individual piece of wood.  Then I cut oversized, drill, cut to exact length and then glue in tubes.  After that comes the fun/enjoyable part the turning.  I usually figure 10 -15 minutes to turn and sand a wood pen, 15-20 to turn and sand an acrylic.  several hours then go into finishing the wood pen, the acrylic gets assembled.  So 5 acrylics an hour if they are set up 3/10ths of a wood pen per hour.  When I use to use hut friction polish I could turn out 4-5 pens an hour and could sell those for $25-$30 each now with putting a few hours into a pen (including drying time, actual working time is 30-40 minutes) I can sell a pen for $100 or more and have a customer that is happier due to the longevity of the finish.  So long answer to a short question, I think the amount of time it takes is in proportion to what you can charge your customers.

For what its worth.


----------



## woodbutcher (Feb 4, 2007)

When I first started making pens it tok me around an hour to do 4 or 5. Once I learned how it takes much longer.


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 4, 2007)

Although I haven't been turning as long as Al, I too take the slow approach.  I've had TOO many blowouts and prefer not being as aggressive when I turn.


----------



## Scott (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Susan,

Your method sounds about right.  I would love to see your technique!  Even knowing your material real well, you still need a careful touch to turn that fast consistently.  There are some articles on CA finishes in the articles section.

I was in a hurry one time, and I finished seven cigar pens in one evening.  It was kind of exhilarating, but I wouldn't want to do it all the time.

Scott.


----------



## blue_eyed_butterfly_36 (Feb 5, 2007)

<b></b>Hi Scott!!  Thanks for the suggestion!!  I will definately have to check out those articles on CA finishing.  If the results are really better than those that I have been achieving with my "tried and true" finishing techniques that I am open minded enough to give it a whirl to see what happens!!  Never be closed to new ideas, right??  (I actually have a nice sized block of Big Leaf Maple that I have hanging onto for just the right occasion so maybe now is as good a time as any to get it out and try the CA finish.) Ill post a picture when I do this to show you my results, and Ill even post a picture if the results are not so great, in the hopes that someone might have suggestions to improve upon.

Happy Turnings!!

Susan[]


----------

